# Discus are starting to breed - could use help identifying the discus



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey it's been a long time since I've posted but here's a photo of the tank I have currently.

I'm keeping discus for the first time, I've had them for around a year, used to have around 12 and two paired off so I sold the rest to a friend. After 5 failed batches of eggs I woke up this morning to hatching eggs.

I've never need discus before so any help would be good.

I was planning on buying some live daphni for the try down the road.

I feed a large variety of pellets and frozen foods currently the only live food is the shrimp that are living and breeding in the tank.

Anyways it's a 90 gal with a homemase overflow and 36 gal sump with a homemade wooden stand on a steel frame. I plan on making a lid to match but I haven't gotten a chance.

I used silica sand and driftwood and have recently been adding tons of almond leaves and sphagfum moss to lover the ph. It seems to have worked. Sorry for the messy glass is as excited by the eggs.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm excited to see how the babies turn out colour wise. Anyone have an idea on the strains?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

They look really nice. The first pic is a leopard type and the second might either be a turquoise and red turquoise. I could be wrong though. Not sure what the offspring will be. Goodluck raising the fry, do you have a fry tank for them after they leave the parents?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I have a 20 gallon. I'm going to do a water change so it's 100 percent the same water as the patents tank. What should I feed the try when I separate them? And thanks for the reply


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

The fry should stay with the parents for awhile, then separate and feed live baby brine. Just do some research, it will most likely be difficult to raise them with the other pair in the tank. Lots to read about breeding discus

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

